# Okko TwinSonic or Diablo



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried or have any of the Okko line of products like the TwinSonic or Diablo? There's a dealer near here with very good pricing on them. I'm thinking of the TwinSonic but the Diablo is about $70 cheaper. I'm wondering if the TwinSonic is worth the extra bucks for what it offers over and above the Diablo?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's what I received from the local dealer in response to the differences. 

"The main difference between the Diablo and TwinSonic is the coloring.

Diablo has its own coloring and characteristic and TwinSonic preserves your amp's original tone and only make it sounds like a cranked non-master volume amp. So if you are looking for transparency and tube-like tonal quality, TwinSonic is the way to go. Otherwise, Diablo can offer you smooth OD with tons of tonal options via tweaking its very effective tone knob, mid shaping knob (Body) and mix knob (Feed). 


TwinSonic offers low to medium gain and is more suitable for blues, jazz, classic rock...etc Diablo offers all range from adding little bite to your clean tone all the way to heavy rock rhythm and sustaining solo tone. "


----------

